# Vizio M55-D0 - screen



## Buttons3525 (Mar 30, 2018)

My kids thought it would be a good idea to rough house before I got home today. With that said one of them hit the tv with a piece of double bubble (more like a mini rock)... I'm thinking this would be damage to the led strip(s), but would appreciate input before I go spending money on the wrong item.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Buttons3525 said:


> My kids thought it would be a good idea to rough house before I got home today. With that said one of them hit the tv with a piece of double bubble (more like a mini rock)... I'm thinking this would be damage to the led strip(s), but would appreciate input before I go spending money on the wrong item.


*Judging by the posted pic, I think the level of destructive force was considerably more than a wad of gum! There is damage to both the horizontal and vertical scan lines of the LCD panel. This is more like the set was knocked off its perch, than a small semi-soft missile. *

*Replacement screen panels (unless you can find a local salvaged one) are often costlier than full replacement.* :frown:

*Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.... :uhoh:

*


----------



## Buttons3525 (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you. Unfortunately it was caused by my 12 year old throwing the gum. After reading your post I looked closer. There are cracks at the point of impact. I appreciate your time. 😢


----------

